# 14 foot steel john boat project.



## dphillipx (Aug 12, 2011)

i have a steel 14 foot john boat. flat bottom 54" wide. it is a very good boat and has performed well with my previous setup. however i used to have a 6hp rude on it and now want to put a 25hp tiller steer, add decking, storage compartments, seat posts and top notch seats. my ? is this.after adding all the extra weight from the mods and larger motor, as well as larger fuel cell, would i have an issue with water running over sides in rear at plane?


----------



## reedjj (Aug 12, 2011)

If it has at least 15'" transom you should be just fine. Thats very wide for a 14 footer Is it a 48" floor with a 54'" wide beam? 

They are usually rated for 25hp and have no problem holding that and more in some cases. Alwelds 1448's are rated for 40hp. 

Even a lot of 1436's are rated for 25hp motors.

You will be fine. I would have the livewell in the middle though and maybe even the battery in the middle or up front too.


----------



## dphillipx (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks man. it is super heavy, but is just what i need on the river.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 12, 2011)

dphillipx said:


> a steel 14 foot john boat



Steel :shock: Is that the brand or material?


----------



## dphillipx (Aug 12, 2011)

material, it is homemade, asd all metal


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 12, 2011)

How much foam does it have?


----------



## dphillipx (Aug 12, 2011)

zero foam, although i have thought of adding some. maybe after i build the decking and storage compartments, ill fill the rest of the free space with foam, but does it really make that much of a difference?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 12, 2011)

dphillipx said:


> zero foam, although i have thought of adding some. maybe after i build the decking and storage compartments, ill fill the rest of the free space with foam, but does it really make that much of a difference?


If it fills with water it will.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 12, 2011)

Indeed, I don't know what I would do for a steel hull. Probably build everything modular so you can redust and paint it yearly...

Jamie


----------



## Flatbotm (Aug 12, 2011)

You could just spray it with pam every day.


----------



## dphillipx (Aug 12, 2011)

in the rust.....ive had no issues, its galvenized


----------



## ckr74 (Aug 13, 2011)

Can you get some pics? I'd like to see it. Never seen a steel boat.


----------



## Flatbotm (Aug 13, 2011)

If it is galvanized it should only rust where it gets nicked or scratched. What is the weight capacity? Any pictures?


----------



## Brine (Aug 13, 2011)

What was the inspiration for using steel? Rocks?


----------



## reedjj (Aug 13, 2011)

Ships are made of steel, they last for a long time. Constant corrosion control is required. Maybe you should buy a needle gun or ask an ole Boatswain for some advice. LOL. Sorry I couldn't resist.

It actually sounds kinda cool to me. Instead of using super think Aluminum like Snyder or some of custom boat builders do to achive super strong hulls, why not just use some steel that probably doesn't weight much more....

I know of many 4130 Chromoly steel bicycle frames that weigh less than Alum. Frames of the same size, so maybe its not all that much heavier? I m sure it's strong as.....well.....Steel.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 15, 2011)

reedjj said:


> I m sure it's strong as.....well.....Steel.


LOL. It is required by law when visiting this forum to post pics whenever people ask for them. The more the merrier...


----------

